# 5d Mkii - How to remove user copyright info - WITHOUT EOS UTILITY!!



## CameraMan (Jun 18, 2013)

Got a 5d Mkii - replaced with 6d - Looking to sell the 5d.
USB on the 5d seems to have failed. Tried 3 Win 7x64 machines, different leads, never shows up. Sometimes when you plug the USB into camera, it shows "BUSY" on top LCD, (as I would expect) but only briefly, and with no result. Annoying as I've hardly used the USB, only to calibrate the lenses. 

Anyways - How can I remove my name from the usercopyright field? 
I put the name in with "EOS Utility software" 
The "Delete copyright information" option in the menus is always grayed out. (Why?)
Tried "Clear camera settings" and removing both batteries etc - still showing on Lightroom import.

Any thoughts....
Ta


----------



## CameraMan (Jun 18, 2013)

Ignore this - sorted it - turned out to be some quirk in Lightroom on import - metadata settings. Deleted all those and problem solved. Odd that it should be this (remembering my name here) as on upgrading to LR5 all my import settings / defaults for presets on import/file renaming got lost.


----------



## rs (Jun 18, 2013)

It's great to hear you fixed it. For future reference, or for anyone else that stumbles across this issue, it can be cleared in camera: In the menu, go to the 7th tab (the picture of the spanner with 3 dots next to it), and select 'Clear settings'. Under that menu, select 'Delete copyright information'.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Jun 18, 2013)

A program called EOSinfo can be used to change the data in the camera. It'll get shutter counts too.

Jim


----------

